# Has email notification been disabled?



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The title is the question.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Is your email provider AOL?

If so it appears that AOL has blocked mail from many servers including ours.

We have talked to AOL and they agree that we should not be blocked (we are not operating as a relay) yet they have not got around to fixing it yet.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Not AOL, just a run of the mill ISP. Problem is a recent one. Had been working great for quite some time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm I am going to send you a test email from the server, let me know if you get it.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Email notification working on webtv .


----------

